# William Adams on pursuing the sciences in light of their ultimate end



## Reformed Covenanter (Aug 15, 2022)

The necessities of our being and the wise appointments of Providence subjecting us to a great variety of occupations, we expect to discern their unity in some ultimate object which they were designed to promote. But are we capable of discerning an ultimate purpose, towards which all the arrangements of life are tending?” The inquiry is useless,” say some. “It is presumptuous,” say others. “It is positively hurtful,” say others; “for it interferes with the free investigations of nature.” The ancient Epicurean discarded from his philosophy, most consistently, the whole doctrine of final causes; but a Christian scholar, we hold, cannot prosecute any science or any pursuit aright, unless he prosecute it to an ultimate use and end. ...

Now the intellectual philosopher begins to observe the beautiful adaptations of the being within to the world without: the skilful, yet simple arrangement of instincts, appetites, affections, which belong to the human mind. At length we are brought to perceive the symmetry and completeness of our physical and mental constitution, and man stands before us the admirable and august master-work of Infinite Skill. But has science now reached its limit? Has it arrived at the ultimate knowledge where it is compelled to stop? It has discovered the uses of bones, and nerves, and instincts, to form a living man. Can we stop at this point, without asking, FOR WHAT WAS MAN HIMSELF MADE? ...

For more, see:









William Adams on pursuing the sciences in light of their ultimate end


The necessities of our being and the wise appointments of Providence subjecting us to a great variety of occupations, we expect to discern their unity in some ultimate object which they were design…




reformedcovenanter.wordpress.com


----------

